# Question about connecting wires to the RTH2300 (honeywell) thermostat



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

hook up the red to either of the two terminals with the jumper, hook up the white to w


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You're only concerned with b/o if you have a heat pump and as you said, you do not.

seeing as how you do not have a Y terminal (at least not mentioned) you can simply remove the jumper and install red on R terminal. Rc means r-cool. If you had a wire connected to the Y teminal than rc is what feeds it, hence the jumper as any R terminal is the power to stat.

It would not matter if the jumper stays to rc or not if you do not have cooling hooked up.


----------



## crap_at_diy (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! I've kept the JP2 jumper as the factory spec and kept the jumper between r and the other one the same. 

Appreciate your help.


----------

